
British student faces extradition to us over copyright infringement - Mithrandir
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2079590/british-student-extradition-copyright-infringement
======
romland
Something is off here. This cannot be the entire story.

The guy is from UK and linking to some content in the US, additionally he
says:

    
    
      the server was not based in the US
    

How could he possibly be extradited to the US? I mean, I can see how US might
want that, but I just cannot see how UK would go along with it.

Are there relevant details missing in the story? Could it happen because the
content he linked to is copyrighted in the US? Anyone with insight know what
is going on here?

